# Speech



## Binduspire

My son just turned two. At 15 months, his Grandmother made me nervous because she said he wasn't talking enough. We qualified for Early Intervention, and we have a nice woman who comes out once a week. According to her, he is doing great, and she has seen progress with his speech. He says "Bye-bye, Mommy," ":Where's Mommy at?," "I see you," "Abbey eat," and "Mommy's car." He also identifies objects or people like "mail-man," "doggie," and "Poppy." He says "Thank-you" and "Peas," (for "Please").

At his 2 year check-up yesterday, his pediatrician asked if Early Intervention did a hearing test, and I told him they did not, and he suggested that I have one done. I told him about my son's progress, and that the woman form Early Intervention said he is doing great. He kind of smiled and said "But he hasn't said a word since he's been here."

I left feeling kind of bad. I never thought my son might have a hearing problem, and based on what Early Intervention has told me and from all of my notes from their visits, he is doing really well.

Would you go ahead and have the hearing test done? They said it takes about 45 minutes and he will just sit on my lap. I really cringe at the thought of unnecessary testing, and I really do not feel that my son has a hearing problem. But I guess I'd feel guilty if I didn't get the testing done, and find out later that he did have a problem.

Anyone been in this situation?

I feel like it is sort of a delicate situation, because all children develop at their own pace. It actually makes me a little sad to see him growing up so much. I got angry last night, though, when he was in his crib and pointing, saying "This! This!" I wanted him to tell me what he wanted. I asked him what he wanted, and he got frustrated when I wouldn't give him his cup until he said "Cup, please."


----------



## Nazsmum

Can he hear you if you call him? Does he hear loud nosies?

Just because "did not say anything at the Dr visit does not mean their is a problem. If he really had a problem he would not be "getting better" I would give it time.


----------



## Binduspire

Hi, Nazsmum.

Yes- he can definitely hear me when I call him, and he can hear loud noises, as well.


----------



## jen2

Children develop at their own pace. I think in this situation the hearing test sounds unnecessary. The doctor's office can be a stressful and intimidating place to a child. It is not unusual for my 2 and half year old to calm up in similar situations. Both my sons 6 and 2 were "late talking", my older son is complimented on a regular basis for his "advanced vocabulary" and I have no doubt that my 2 year old will be as well. My doctor also suggested the hearing tests I did complete one with my older son and although it was an added expense, time consuming and turned out unnecessary, my son was no worse for the wear after it. I refused he test with my second because I was more confident after the previous experience. Some children talk later, especially boys, I would suggest following your gut and not feeling guilty about it.


----------



## jmarroq

I think when kids have frequent ear infections and/or speech delays, it is a good idea to test, even if there are no other hearing loss symptoms.

It seems like both my kids were tested for hearing as soon as speech delays kicked in, but I could be wrong.

In my son's case, he rarely turned around when we called him and even his pre-k teachers all thought he was hearing impaired. His hearing was actually perfect! He just was in his own world and had some significant speech and developmental delays. He actually came out ahead of the game (sudden major advances in speech by age 6, with vocabulary becoming his strength...spoke like a well educated adult...it was pretty comical!).

My daughter was tested a lot (preemie, speech delay, frequent ear infections, etc). She has good hearing as well.

You know your son can hear...but it wouldn't hurt to see how much he can hear. I wouldn't worry about the testing...it's not that bad, and they should be used to working with little ones.

It was actually the school who caught my son's pretty significant eyesight problem in kindergarten. I didn't see any signs of poor vision. I got a paper saying he had 20/400 vision! Turns out it wasn't quite that bad, but he did need patching and will always need glasses or contacts (for one eye).


----------



## alicewyf

I don't think it's a bad idea to test. My son has special needs and I am extremely aware of how important hearing is for learning. To the point that if I even suspect an ear infection we are at the pediatrician ASAP. However it sounds like your son is doing great with speech! He is using two word phrases! That is awesome. If your doctor won't believe you, maybe it's time for a new doctor. My daughter rarely speaks at the doctor's office because she is shy, but her vocabulary is amazing. Doctors should know shy kids sometimes just don't talk in front of people they don't know well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katie8681

Hearing tests are noninvasive, so I guess it wouldn't _hurt_, but your kid sounds just like mine at that age. Now he's a year older and while he yaks all the time at home, at a doctor's visit he totally clams up! The doc is silly if he doesn't realize toddlers are often shy in that kind of situation.


----------



## Wilhelmina

I hate it when doctors don't trust their patients or their patients' parents … the g-d complex seems to be strong in them … it's so insulting, really. I'm sorry you had to go through that … If you don't think there's anything wrong with his hearing, then don't test. If you're not sure, the test, I'm sure, won't hurt your little one. Hugs.


----------



## okaycarefise

at a doctor's visit he totally clams up! The doc is silly if he doesn't realize toddlers are often shy in that kind of situation.


----------



## Naturemama23

just leave him be. if you are worried, though, I would suggest doing a small home hearing test, meaning try whispering, calling shaking rattles and making other sounds to see if he hears them. best of luck :blowkiss!


----------



## Binduspire

Thanks, everyone.

We went ahead and did the hearing test. It was pretty simple, and I was told that he is hearing just fine. My mom still compares him to his cousin who is 2 month older, and speaking in complete sentences. My guy still babbles quite a bit, but he also has some 3 word phrases, like "Where'd Mommy go?" Or he'll say "Wash my hands." It drives me nuts that he has phrases like this, but my mom still focuses on his not being able to say things like "I want to go outside." I've decided that there is nothing developmentally wrong with him, and am just going to "let him be" as the other poster said!


----------

